# You Want Me To Do What??!!!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

You want me to do what??!!!

Beyond the call of duty.

(Apologies if posted previously)

Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a dogs life :x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pants too :!:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Some one would pay good money for those. 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think its fantastic

Shadow takes that pose constantly at any command he does not fancy

which is just about any command :lol: :lol: :lol:

I find it much more amusing than Albert does

but then I accept this one has had a previous life

and he remembers it well

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Some say "It's a dog's life" - but I say "It's not to be sniffed at"...

Cheers

Dave


----------

